# 7990+H900 or P99RS



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I current have both and I want to decide which one I should keep. I really love the F#1 combo's quality and ease to configure. However, I also love the versatility of P99RS, such as bluetooth, USB with uncompressed WAV, etc. I am not aware of any accessories beyond CD/DVD changers that the 7990 can control. In terms of sound quality, which one is actually better? I actually want to have the SQ as good as possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would think the F#1 would be better in terms of sq, but I don't think it would be a huge difference, so my vote is the p99rs for ease, ability to repair (if needed), and ability to add on ipod, while bypassing the ipods DAC.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Between the two I'd go with the P99, but my Nak CD700II is still better.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

p99

f1 is no longer supported. Finding replacement parts is very tough, even through Alpine directly. Some parts are flat out not available anymore, either. 
Additionally, the 7990 is picky with cd-rs.
I've had 2 7990's and sold both. As much as I love the looks of it, it just doesn't support what I want it to (ipod, much less cd-r) and it's a pretty risky purchase given it's no longer supported by alpine.


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

So that means I should rather let the F1 sitting here and die then? Or I should put it to a display at home?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

82801BA said:


> So that means I should rather let the F1 sitting here and die then? Or I should put it to a display at home?


There is still a market for the F#1, it's just pretty niche because of the reasons mentioned and its expense. Or you could put it in a glass boxed display in your den.  Or you could use it and sell (me) your P99.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

82801BA said:


> So that means I should rather let the F1 sitting here and die then? Or I should put it to a display at home?


if you have it run it.

I tested mine on the bench with a bunch of various CD-Rs and it only played about 2 out of every 4 or 5. I'm an ipod nut. If I can't at least run cd-r's, then it really isn't a headunit that I'd keep. 

If you're the opposite, rock it, dude!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Quality will be identical. They are both at studio quality component level that is used to mix and master high resolution formats before they are down converter to a much more inferior format (ie CD). Accurately resolving and converting to analog a 16bit/44kHz CD or WAV file is full below what these component are capable of.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

My P99RS sounds better to me than the DVI-9990/H990 combo it replaced. For lack of a better term, it sounds less compressed sounding to my ears.


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to run a DHA-S690 connected to the H900 via optical (analog doesn't work in this case) and it was able to output full bitstream (ie. H900 can do HDCD decoding with both CD and WAV in DVD with 690). The only thing again is that S690 is also very picky, especially with DVD+R DL, which it just stop reading sometimes and hang there.

So should I keep the H900 (but using P99RS in the meantime) in hope that if Alpine will someday come up with a good unit with optical out again?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

They are coming out with the INA-W910/H800 combo this year which will have digital interface on all digital sources of the head unit.


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

OK I think I will put the F#1 combo into glass for show~~


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

sell me the f1 i know what to do..


----------

